# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  أصعب ألعاب الاندرويد The Curse بحجم 40 ميجا

## walidand1

The Curse 
v1.0.2     
اللعبة تحتاج نسخة : 2.2 و ما فوق 
الحجم : 40 ميجا بعد التصطيب  
طريقة التصطيب 
طريقة التصطيب و التنزيل 
1- سطب الملف بصيغة ال Apk 
2- أستمتع باللعبة       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
​
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## hamid4

جزاك الله خير

----------


## khodary

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

